# Uber's app flow screenshots



## Ride-coop-guy (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm new around here and was looking through the forum for a set of screenshots of Uber's app flow (or/and lyft) - both the rider and the driver (I'm not willing to call them partners anymore... this is a fake).

As I'm from Israel and we do not have UberX operating here.

Anyone here have anything that can help me?

Looking to build a new ridesharing coop where drivers can build their own network and earn from it instead of paying up to Uber's investors...

Thanks


----------



## Ride-coop-guy (Jan 20, 2016)

Meanwhile I have found something on the uxarchive site for rider's app (can't submit a link yet as i'm new...).
But can't find anything about the drivers app (including the subscription process).
Any help?


----------

